# Ride Society Flex?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I`m thinking of buying one too, is there anyone with experience with the Ride Society. Overall you read awesome revieuws. 

Could one give backup on this board?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I ended up buying the board found it to be a good bit more stiff than I was led to believe. Not to say it's a bad board, only that it's not flexy like I thought it was.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you confirm that it is mainly a freestyle board, but it is very good all-mountain too?And that you can easily bomb blacks witch it and it also goes pretty fast on easy pistes  If so I buy it


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Personally, I don't know that I would call it a Freestyle board but that's just my impression. That said, it's by no means an especially stiff Freeride board. If you're interested, I have a 157cm (2008) that I have literally ridden once I'm looking to sell. PM me if you want. Cheers.


----------

